# Traveling to R/C races



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey guys with the economy the way it is these days I thought it might help our local tracks to know what we look for when traveling to tracks for scheduled events or "big" races. Right now local tracks need good turnouts and when planning an event alot of extra time and money go into these things so turnout and out of town racers are needed for there success. So I figured why not have a thread and see what happens.. I recieved a survey thru a PM and passed it on to some of you guys but this would probably get a better and quicker response.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Here is what I look for:

1. Constant updates via a thread on here or RCtech of turnout rules etc.
2. How well or how many people are posting and or talking about it.
3. The Buzz about the track IE: Small or large and normal turnout
4. Sponsord race or not.
5. There thread on a weekly basis what are the locals saying or is it loaded with constant complaining..


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm not worried whether the event is sponsored or not (although that's always a plus) but I agree on the other points. A track's "vibe" is a big deal, especially when trying to attract out-of-town racers. A lot of people travel long distances and you certainly don't want to disappoint them upon arrival!


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Well lets be honest RC isnt a need but its a want so if tracks know what they need to do to get you in the door the better it will be for racers in general. A track really cant take into count the distance or the cost of your travel cause they cant move the track but if they know what draws you to the track that they can control and work on.


----------



## cwoods34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ok, disregarding travel costs and distance.....

1. The program runs like a well-oiled machine.
2. There is a friendly and inviting atmosphere (the vibe that I mentioned).
3. Racers' amenities are a must (lots of pit space, nice driver's stand, etc.)
4. I want rules strictly enforced, including RC rulings and the rules regarding driver behavior and actions. PERIOD.
5. I want the managers/directors/etc. to make the event fun.
6. Announcing should be informative but exciting. Exaggerating position changes/wrecks and singling out drivers for whatever amusing reason is a HUGE plus to me. It can show the general attitude of the place.

So far R/CAR has yet to disappoint me......


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Well hopefully we will see others post on here to see what they think even if its just to agree...The Novak race last I checked had 55 entries just in 17.5 rubber now that is a sponsored long time running race with a well known amount of sponsored racers....However with a little promotion online and possible sponor could make any race at your local track a big event maybe not national but hey who knows in a year or a couple....


----------



## Scott04C5 (Oct 8, 2008)

cwoods34 said:


> Ok, disregarding travel costs and distance.....
> 
> 1. The program runs like a well-oiled machine.
> 2. There is a friendly and inviting atmosphere (the vibe that I mentioned).
> ...


Cody,
I would have to agree. R/CAR is the best place to race (oval or onroad). Kevin,Bill,and Floyd have an outstanding place. No matter how bad the racing may have been for me I always walk out with a smile on my face for all the fun I just had.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

My first priority is the level of competition and the # of days I'll need to take off work.

Beyond that track reputation.


----------



## Crptracer (Feb 19, 2007)

Miller Time said:


> My first priority is the level of competition and the # of days I'll need to take off work.
> 
> Beyond that track reputation.



Yeah that brings up a different point or desicion a track has to make which is the number of days which is dependent upon the number of entries. However I think early open on a friday say 6 0r 8 open practice till 10 then controlled practice until 12:30 drivers meeting and start at 1 however also having the track open on thursday for straight practice then saturday would be practice the same as friday last round of quals begin at 1 and then the mains gives guys sunday to travel home or possibly travel home saturday night....


----------



## JCarr20142 (Jan 22, 2009)

cwoods34 said:


> Ok, disregarding travel costs and distance.....
> 
> 1. The program runs like a well-oiled machine.
> 2. There is a friendly and inviting atmosphere (the vibe that I mentioned).
> ...


I agree with this but I would swap 1 and 2. If the atmosphere isn't right I'm not gonna race.


----------



## JonnySocko (Nov 13, 2008)

cwoods34 said:


> Ok, disregarding travel costs and distance.....
> 
> 1. The program runs like a well-oiled machine.
> 2. There is a friendly and inviting atmosphere (the vibe that I mentioned).
> ...


I agree with Cody on all these points. Something else I like to see is classes offered that are in line with what the general community is running. Sure, each club has a class or two that they like locally but you've got to have the major classes available also. 

I also add:
7. Cleanliness of track, pits, and restrooms. (I've run in some real dumps in my time)
8. Lights, you don't really think of this one until you're squinting to see your car or tools.
9. Heat if racing indoors when it's cold out. I've frozen at a few places too!
10. Parking, it's a pain to unload your gear when you're down the street.


----------



## 1BrownGuy (Jun 20, 2008)

QUOTE=JCarr20142;3158020]I agree with this but I would swap 1 and 2. If the atmosphere isn't right I'm not gonna race.[/QUOTE]


X2 on that :thumbsup:


----------

